# It's Home!!



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, this weekend in the Metroplex was productive. Found what I'd been looking for. I'm the proud new owner of a 2001 Chevy Silverado 3500 Duramax LS DRW.

Great thing about this truck is EVERYTHING! Only 37000 miles, one-owner, leather, roof console, bug shield, crew cab, 100-gallon auxiliary tank, new Prodigy brake controller (installed myself).

Hooked up the Outback and brought it home today. Truck towed like a dream. Rarely went above 2000 RPM at 65 mph. Not a wiggle, not a squirm from the 31RQS!

I'm tickled pink.

Trying to post pictures as we speak.




































Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I saw Marks truck this weekend right after he got it.... My DW's first comment when she saw it was "Thats a new truck!" ..and I agreed, it looked brand new!

What a deal! Nice truck Mark! It was great seeing you and Tish again.

See you and the new truck in Fredricksburg.... and Thanks again

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice, nice, very nice!!!!

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I am so excited for you! Sounds like a real treasure! I hope it serves you long and well!

HEIDI


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a very nice looking truck, I really like white, and it matches the Outback so well. Congratulation's!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

That is one sweet looking truck







. Congrats on the new TV.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on the SOB truck !!





















Looks very nice!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck. I predict a fiver in your future









John


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats, That's a very nice truck!!

Calvin


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Congrats on the new truck. I predict a fiver in your future


I know where there is a really nice one for sale









Seriously, Mark- nice find! That looks like a really nice TV, and the nice thing is that it is already broken in so your mileage ought to be great! We are just starting to get used to looking in the mirrors and seeing those fenders sticking out- I will bet you are experiencing the same thing.

Congrats on the truck- you are really gonna like it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice truck!!! 

















and Happy Towing!!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome truck! Congrats!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

VERY SWEET TRUCK!!! Maybe there IS something to this 1 ton truck thing... It's not imperative for everyone to own one, but the feeling of towing anything with a 1 ton or 3/4 ton far supersedes the feeling of ANY SUV TV







Enjoy!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

That's a sweet truck. Nice score! You'll love that Duramax


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Great truck, just like mine, but with a diesel, less miles, dually, Duramax, and those really cool lights on top. OK, its not like m truck at all, but I wish it was.

Anyone ever get those top lights added to your rig?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Very clean looking!

MaeJae


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet rig Mark. Congrats.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice find! It's hard to find them in such good shape as what yours appears to be!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, very nice truck! Really like the whie and the miles are exceptionally low. What year did the diesels start being made so much quieter? Is that one a quiet model?

Dallas


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Mark - congrats - can't wait to see it at the Rally. Now that you have a DRW longbed...I forsee a nice new 5er coming to you area in the near future!!!

-CC


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice, Congrats


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet ride Mark. You are soooo hooked-up


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice ride. Should be the LB7 motor which has the best fuel mileage of all the DMAX'es. Check the warranty on injectors. They extended the warranty to 200K miles but I wonder if there is a time limit on it. Maybe a stroll to dieselplace is in order. Guaranteed you won't like it so much over there but their is a wealth of information if you have the patience. If that truck were mine I would pull the fuel tank and have it flushed real good and add an aftermarket fuel filter.


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Well, this weekend in the Metroplex was productive. Found what I'd been looking for. I'm the proud new owner of a 2001 Chevy Silverado 3500 Duramax LS DRW.


Mark,

I had the same truck, except mine was green. Best truck I ever owned. Towed great. Much better than my 05 Ford PSD(sorry but true).

That year Duramx engine had some problems with the injectors so keep and eye on that. Though, the engine had seemingly endless power and torque. Enjoy....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

So?
















I want one too!





































Good deal! and it's a GMC YEA!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I knew you liked my truck when you saw it, but I never realized how much







The only difference between them is GMC and Chevrolet badge. Even the interior are the same.

So, I guess I can say, I LOVE your new truck.







Good Luck and enjoy.

John

PS. you need chrome wheels now


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice truck Mark, but does Tish get a new vehicle now or did you keep her TV? 
Can't wait to see the new truck in Fredericksburg later this month.

Rob


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new TV! I'm green with envy but happy for you just the same.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice enjoy! That is one nice looking truck & I love the color


----------

